

People Who Collect Radioactive Glass - benbreen
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/these-people-love-to-collect-radioactive-glass/

======
RK
If you're interested in the chemistry of Uranium, here's a do-it-yourself
guide. The uranyl compounds are what fluoresce:

[https://carlwillis.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/uranium-
chemistr...](https://carlwillis.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/uranium-chemistry/)

------
trhway
there are also thorium lantern mantles.

